# ماذا يقول القديس جيروم (إيرونيموس) عن رهبنـــــــــة أحـــد أبنــــــــاء الأســــــرة؟؟؟



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2010)

*





 أقوال القديس جيروم (إيرونيموس) -
عن رهبنة أحد أبناء الأسرة

    توقف القلم ليحدثني:

    دع هذا الأمر يكتب عنه إنسان مختبر غيرك فما يجوز لك الكتابة هنا،

    لكنني اطلب من الرب أن يعطني حكمة وفهماَ ورحمة.

    لقد سجل لنا التاريخ ولازال يسجل إلى الآن عن حب الكثير من العائلات العميق لله،

    فتتباري في تقديم أولادها مكرسين للرب،

    وبخاصة كرهبان،

    حاسبة هذا شرف عظيم لا تسحقه،

    وموهبة خاصة،

    وبركة عظيمة يسمح الله لهم بها.

    فرهبنة عضو من أعضاء الأسرة ليس بالأمر الهين في نظر الكثيرين لأنه قطع لصلته بالأسرة ماديا وعاطفيا إنه قدوم على الموت باختياره لذلك لا يستطيع بقية الأعضاء أن يقبلوا هذا الأمر أو يرضوا عنه ما لم يكن حب الله قد تغلغل في قلوبهم لهذا لا نعجب إن رأيناهم لا يقدمون له موافقة صريحة على الرهبنة ولا نحزن إن رأينا مشاعر الأبوة وحنان الأمومة دعا الأب والأم إلى البكاء ومشاعر الأخوة دعا الإخوة إلى الحزن وقتياَ فهذا أمر طبيعي لكننا نحزن ونحجل عندما نري عائلاتنا بكل أسف تصر على الرفض بل وقد يستخدمون وسائل العنف والقسوة المادية والأدبية فنسمع عن أولئك الذين أجبروا أبناءهم على عدم الترهب بالقوة ومن الآباء والأمهات من هددن أبناءهن بالانتحار وكثيرون استخدموا كل الوسائل لمنع أبنائهم عن العشق الإلهي.

    يا للجفاف الروحي الذي انتابنا!!! يا للأنانية التي سيطرت علينا فأحب الآباء أولادهم لا بل أنفسهم أكثر من إلههم ومن أولادهم!! أليست سعادة الأب أن يجد ابنه سعيدا في أحضان إلهه؟!!
*

*م ن ق و ل





*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أبريل 2010)

*شكراااااا

موضوع واقوال ومجهود   راااائع جدااا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكراااااا
> 
> موضوع واقوال ومجهود   راااائع جدااا​*


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا

انا شوفت مثل حى قدامى فى الرهبنه 

وقد ايه الاسره بتتأثر 

وقد ايه تمسكه برينا 

كان اقوى من اى انفعال 

شكراااااااااااااااااا للموضوع القيم 

وكان نفسى اديلك  تقييم  لكن للاسف منفعش

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2010)

مجهود اكثر من رااااااااااااائع 
شكرا كتير ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا
> 
> انا شوفت مثل حى قدامى فى الرهبنه
> 
> ...


أشكرك مشرفتنا المباركة للمرور وتقيمى هو مروركم ومشاركتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مجهود اكثر من رااااااااااااائع
> شكرا كتير ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2010)

موضوع ممتاز ابو تربو
حقيقي يستحق التقييم
بس انا باستغرب علي الوالدين اللي بيمنعوا
ابنهم عن طريق الرهبنه 
طيب ولنفرض ان هذا الابن هاجر 
مااهم بيعقدوا بالسنين والسنين ما يشفهوش 
يعني يدهوش لربنا ويسبوه يروح اخر العالم


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع ممتاز ابو تربو
> حقيقي يستحق التقييم
> بس انا باستغرب علي الوالدين اللي بيمنعوا
> ابنهم عن طريق الرهبنه
> ...


مع حضرتك حق....أشكرك للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------

